
Google AI challenge is live (Galcon) - angrycoder
http://ai-contest.com/index.php
======
jluxenberg
Site is down, so here's the version from Google's cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rkFFbJM...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rkFFbJMmbfcJ:www.ai-
contest.com/problem_description.php+http://www.ai-
contest.com/problem_description.php)

------
ld50
this is a pretty uninteresting problem in the grand scheme of things... it's a
great one for first or second year CS undergrads, but front page of HN for the
past week? ..the ACM archive has more interesting problems than this.. or
check out a personal favorite-- <http://mathpuzzle.com/>

~~~
marze
Multiplayer Galcon would be extremely interesting.

